# A walk down memory lane with our goldens



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

All day today from early morning to this late hour I am remembering my Buddy. 

Morning walk with Charlie toward the school was my Buddy’s favorite. There is always some food to be found there. Can’t remember how many times I fought to take it away from him. He would just grab it and fooled me so many times, I look into his mouth and see nothing and second later I can see he is chowing on something, just to make me check again and find nothing. He was so good at hiding stuff in his mouth. Charlie is a picky eater, "leave it" is good enough to discourage him to give it a try.

Evening walks, I take my Charlie around lake. There are ducks and geese and sometimes pelicans sliding on the water. And sunset is beautiful there. Of course grass around lake is full of bird’s poop. Good thing is Charlie doesn’t care about it at all. I remember how I couldn’t take my Buddy for walk around lake in the summer, he thought that those were actually the most delicious doggie treats left there for him to munch or even better to roll in it. My Buddy always knew where to find the "best" smelly spot and before I even realized what’s coming he was right there rolling happy. I wasn’t happy about that. 

Who would think back then those memories will make me smile years later.

What did you remember today about your loved one who is at The Rainbow Bridge? Hope it made you smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Your walks with Charlie sound beautiful. Glad you can smile remembering Buddy now.
Our Tonka thinks that the Geese leave treats, too, and Tucker doesn't seem to care at all.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I remember the day when we picked up our last golden Ginger to bring home. She was 6-8 weeks old. I was in the back seat with her. She seemed liked she had to go to the bathroom. Probably a little nervous. So I set her under the back window for a second. She didn't waste no time. She went number two. There were three of us in the car. We all laughed.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

When I would take ginger places in the car. She would sit up front with me in my SUV. She would always lift her left paw wanting me to hold it as we drove down the road.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

With Mick it was sitting under the lilac tree in full bloom waiting for Dave The Mailman and Dave sitting down with us sharing his lunchable's with Mick. Then Dave taking him to some deliveries then back for his bottle of water.
Miss those days. Mick is at the bridge and Dave retired.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A timely thread since yesterday I took a walk (which I hardly do anymore since I don't have a golden) and it was pretty much the route that Mikey and I took every day for about 10 years. While I was walking I remembered how much I enjoyed walking with him. He was a mild mannered golden who stopped at every corner before he crossed the street. He loved the hose and loved to pick it up and carry it around while it was on. Not enough time to even begin my memories of Harley in the five too short years we had together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you my friends for sharing your memories, I was smiling at work reading your posts. I could picture Ginger siting at the front seat lifting her paw. 

M. I got to know Mick for a little while, he was a good dog and Dave was good mailman, I remember your story about him getting into trouble for just being a good man, hope he enjoys his retirement.

Buddy’s pick up day was a crying episode, first breeder saying good bye to him, then he started crying as soon as we left driveway. Then my daughter was crying feeling sorry for him leaving his mom and brothers and I just joined them. Imagine 3 of us on the back seats of van crying and my husband driving like a maniac to get as home as fast as possible.

Kathy, after I lost my Buddy I put my walking shoes on side, re-route my driving map, couldn’t imagine driving thru neighbourhood, let alone walking there.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I do think of all my golden kids everyday and today I was especially thinking about how every morning I would get up early and after a bit Beau (BoBo) would come walking sleepily into where I was sitting on the couch with a cup of coffee. He would jump up and lay down on my lap and then go to sleep. We would sit quietly just the two of us for some very special moments. It was our quiet time together.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I have a lot of memories that are coming back. We have this swivel leather reclining chair that I don't sit in much anymore. That was where Ginger and I would sit together all the time. I would sit down then she would slowly jump up then turn around and lay right next to me. Sometimes she would lay on top of me. She weighed 90+ pounds. But that didn't bother me one bit. We were both comfortable. I'll try to scan the pic and upload it later.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

On the hot summer days like today my Buddy loved to go to bathtub and sleep there. It is the coolest place in the house I guess. Funny thing, when I would go there to call him out he would be laying down, no move, and looking straight forward at the bathtub side, not at me, he thought if he doesn't see me I don't see him either. 
Such a sweet memory for a today's hot summer day.

Please feel free to share your today's memory.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

After a hike at the park on hot summer days. Ginger would go down to the basement and lay on the cool concrete all on her own. We don't have air conditioning and that's where she would cool off.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Goldylover2 said:


> After a hike at the park on hot summer days. Ginger would go down to the basement and lay on the cool concrete all on her own. We don't have air conditioning and that's where she would cool off.


 It is funny you wrote that, my Buddy used to do the same thing, go down to basement to cool off.


----------



## Goldie and Tank (Jul 7, 2015)

We got our Tank yesterday he came over to my wife's feet and put her foot in the middle of his chest. That's how Goldie always laid so you could rub her chest I forgot how much we missed that. It's like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch loved to lay in our yard in the sun, and when she had enough, would go lay under the deck stairs, where it was and nice and cool! Smooch also loved to lay right under where I was sitting. She used to do the Happy Dance all of the time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldie and Tank*

Goldie and Tank: I've found when we've lost a dog and get another, the new dog has some of the characteristics and mannerisms of the one we've lost, like you just described about Goldie and Tank.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My best memory of my lovely, crooked wreck of a golden retriever, Lily, is of her running as fast as she could go and jumping off the bank into the water in the most massive belly flop with all four legs outstretched. She'd swim to the bank, run back up the paddock and do it all again, with the biggest grin on her face. I couldn't help laughing every time she did it, because her joy was so infectious.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been busy week and I've just spent some time sitting outside, watching blue moon, late peaceful hour. Charlie babe is tired and sleeping soundly, and I am thinking of my Buddy, he would never go to bed without me. I was glad to see your posts, your memories bring back mine and that's very important to me to keep memories of my Buddy alive. Thank you so much.


----------



## Goldie and Tank (Jul 7, 2015)

We went a little over a year without Goldie we've had Tank two days it seems odd but it feels like the house is right again. I can't tell you how great it is to have him we all still miss Goldie and I've called Tank Goldie a couple of times but he doesn't care. I've had a lot of dogs in my life but a Golden is by far the greatest dogs ever!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd agree with that! Pilgrim has been gone for 11 months now, and Lily for years. Even with our other dog (adopted for Pilgrim as he couldn't bear to be alone) our house doesn't feel like a home without the hair and the love and the softness of a goldie. I miss them both so much - but they still make me smile with their joy for life.


----------

